# Has your dog ever destroyed anything?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I looked out the window at dinner tonight and saw something I've never seen before- 
My dog decided to jump on the trampoline. Yeah, he tore the netting a little bit before he had it figured out. Oh well, such is life sometimes. :lol: Scooby cracks me up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: My dog decided to jump...*

My dog loves getting on ours as it warms up quicker on the spring mornings; same result with the enclosure.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

A relationship, she said it was her or the dog. Long story short, I still have the dog!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> A relationship, she said it was her or the dog. Long story short, I still have the dog!!!!!!!


Ouch. Must be a helluva dog.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

YFZ- man hats rough but way-ta-be loyal with your most loyal friend!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

He isnt a hunting dog but the Gordon puppy has been on a telephone and remote control fetish... forget the smelly shoes he wants the electronic devices. Already took out one telephone, put teeth marks on satelite remote and almost had the TV remote tonight. 

Oh and the weiner dogs are another story...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I've found that a garden hose makes a great chew toy(twice). Also my garden she loves to pick the tomatoes and drop them on my lawn.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

My dang Brittney finds sprinkler heads to be tasty for some reason...


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

My German Shepperd will take out any tree or stick like thing in it's path. He loves wood. He will go after a full tree.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw this thread and thought I would share my recent story of destruction. 

My neighbors have chickens. Just this last Saturday, 3 of them got out and came onto our property and started picking at walnuts or something right next to my dogs kennel. Seriously only 5 feet away. This drove my dog nuts....fast forward a few minutes and my Shi**y kennel building skills proved horrible when my dog busted out and destroyed all 3 of those **** chickens. I blame the chickens for trespassing, and of course my kennel building skills.  


My pup has never destroyed a pheasant like that, so I guess thats a good thing? :?:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea- the SOB destroyed my drive to fish as much as I used to.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

I just got a new Black Lab pup. I no longer have a BBQ grill cover, shoes, or satellite cable along the house. I've also gotten really proficient at cleaning up trash. When I call her a "Little Bitch" I mean it literally as well as figuratively!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My stepson stayed with us for a bit. He thought it was a good idea to take in a pup for Guide Dogs for the Blind. What a noble cause. :O•-: That little black lab ate a bed post. :roll: Good news it made it through all the training and was placed up in Washington state.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Does my nose count? Just tried to unleash Molly so she could load in the truck but she decided to jump before I could undo her and while I was bent over her skull met my nose from about six inches away and kaboom! nose explosion with blood shrapnel everywhere.


----------

